# Chick peas for ammo?



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

How well do chick peas do for ammo? Are they heavy enough to shoot?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes they will work for ammo. Just make the bands light enough - it is easy to over power light ammo.


----------



## SlayerD (Nov 22, 2021)

What do you mean over power the ammo? Does that mean I can't shoot at long distances, or pull back the band as far as I ussualy would?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

What is meant by overpowering is having too heavy of a pull on your bands for the weight of the ammo. This is especially important with ammo that is not perfectly round like clay balls or chickpeas. I have shot chickpeas before and they are a lot of fun at close range with very light bands. When it's not perfectly round if they get any kind of spin on them they will curve off and all kinds of directions that's why they want to stay away from the heavy bands, and stay kind of closer to your target.


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Good advise Vince4242.
They curve around quite a bit. Harder to hit what you are aiming at.
If you use very light bands they go slower and don't curve as much.
I used to use them in the basement but was worried the stray shots would attract mice. Don't want to encourage those guys by feeding them in the house!
My 2 cents worth.........


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I shoot anything that fits in my pouch. 😀


----------

